# Tenten as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Feb 25, 2012)

Presenting ten screenshots of Tenten, using the Xiba fighting style with a bo staff. Being a weapon master she can fit very well into the game with different styles, but the staff seemed to be the most appropriate as it has been notably used by her during the series. Made use of some geometric solid spheres to get the hairstyle down, and added the scroll on her back at the largest size available. Did a bit of a modification of Neji's forehead protector technique with the logo, this time offsetting the decal horizontally to get get the mirrored spiral effect. Added the belt to get the tunic to work visually with the pants, as some pieces of equipment change appearance when combined with other items, then used some flat square textures to blend the belt color in with the hip textures of the pants.












Characters created:


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice!! (Her scroll shrunk lol)


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 25, 2012)

Should you create Naruto?


----------



## Mael (Feb 25, 2012)

^Hell no......


----------



## RaptorRage (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll most likely do all the Konoha 12 eventually. Pretty close to unlocking all the major equipment items for the creation mode so I'll see what works out.


----------



## Kiss (Feb 27, 2012)

Another amazing work. I love her hair and eyes.


----------



## rebeci (Feb 28, 2012)

Woah, awesome!  That should be used in the official games


----------



## soymartin (Mar 1, 2012)

It's perfect! Congratulations.

Just one tiny detail: The shoes look a little weird , if you could change that, it would be perfect


----------



## Violence (Mar 6, 2012)

waaah!...so nicely done!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Mar 6, 2012)

great work. :33


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 14, 2012)

Tenten looks real nice. Out of the girls, she seems to be the most battle-ready in appearance but I guess that's cause her design is similar to that of Chun-Li. XD


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 14, 2012)

Tenten works very well as a design in the Soul Calibur series, I'm hoping to get some videos done of multiple characters eventually when I get more into the multiplayer battles that can be recorded, and I expect this one in particular will look pretty cool.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 8, 2012)

My favorite of your soul caliber creations (next to Juugo).  Her face is beautiful


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 19, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> My favorite of your soul caliber creations (next to Juugo).  Her face is beautiful



This is AMAZING work!!!! I've been using my own created Tenten - can't be compared to yours of course - but created her as Edge Master since she's able to use all kinda weapons

Once again, GREAT JOB! Love all the others you've done too


----------

